# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion

## alahim4

Hola a todos, busco cajas para esparragos verdes frescos de exportacion, que reunan todos los requisitos para acogerse al DRAWBACK, para 5 Kg. y 10 Kg.Temas similares: Logística para la exportación de productos agrícolas frescos y procesados Artículo: Senasa firmará convenio con Argentina para facilitar exportación de productos frescos a ese país Busco proveedores de espárragos congelados para exportación Cajas para exportación de aceite a China Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos, busco cajas para esparragos verdes frescos de exportacion, que reunan todos los requisitos para acogerse al DRAWBACK, para 5 Kg. y 10 Kg.

 La empresa Trupal vende cajas para exportar espárragos frescos. Mi tío Ignacio Cillóniz trabaja allí.... Pregunta por él. Te dejo el enlace a la página web: http://www.grupogloria.com/trupalPRODUCTOS.html 
Saludos

----------

